# What frightens the life out of ye?



## horusd (3 Nov 2011)

I hate flying, these two video's (particularly the second one) scare the life out of me. I keep thinking what the people on board were thinking? I would have a bottle of Vodka up-ended into my gob!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmwtmqJEI-Q

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxdZHDmL_kg

What scares the life out of ye?


----------



## Firefly (3 Nov 2011)

Labour in government 



I have an annual, recurring dream (every May including this year) that I arrive in school and it's the morning of the Leaving Cert but I think it is just an ordinary day. For some reason the honours maths paper is first and I don't have anything done for it. I always wake up in a heap!


----------



## Yorrick (3 Nov 2011)

The first advertisement on the newspaper for Christmas parties, usually seen around August


----------



## callybags (3 Nov 2011)

The thoughts of going back on the smokes.

I'm off them 15 years now but still get the odd craving and know that even one drag of a cigarette would have me back on them.

Scares me no end. ( Which is probably a good thing)


----------



## Betsy Og (3 Nov 2011)

No warning diagnosis of serious health issues, you stroll in, get a scan, sorry you've 6 weeks, put your affairs in order.........

Losing job & not getting another.

No great rationale/extra risk for either of the above so I wouldnt say I'm obsessed about them, but if there was something to frighten me it would be a scare re either of the above.


----------



## flossie (3 Nov 2011)

Needing a tracheotomy. Don't ask, but it's a big fear of mine. Unfortunately one of my clients makes equipment for them and i was going clammy and faint walking around and was asked if i needed to sit down!


----------



## micmclo (3 Nov 2011)

Financial trouble

Ah when I was between jobs and waiting to get paid I had about three euro to buy food for five days.
Never, ever again will I get in that situation. 

Rainy day fund in Rabobank and an emergency fund in Ulster and another bit tucked away in the credit union, AIB for day to day banking
I'm not rich or a homeowner but I'll always keep something in reserve

With monthly salaries sure you can leave a job, start another and go seven weeks without being paid


----------



## Mpsox (3 Nov 2011)

snakes
drunken irish teenagers


----------



## thedaras (3 Nov 2011)

Deiseblue... ... ...


----------



## STEINER (3 Nov 2011)

Michael D's wife!


----------



## truthseeker (3 Nov 2011)

The flying monkeys in the Wizard of Oz - shudder.

The Windsor Safari Park scene in the original Omen.


----------



## Deiseblue (3 Nov 2011)

thedaras said:


> Deiseblue... ... ...



At last , proof positive that all my posts have not been in vain 

Thedaras - you have made my day !


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Nov 2011)

Heights

Dreams of stepping off footpath and no road to meet foot 

Worst of all dream of waking up and this running up the bedclothes towards face


----------



## Complainer (3 Nov 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> Dreams of stepping off footpath and no road to meet foot



Those bloody potholes, eh?

I worry about somebody getting into the house at night and coming between me and the kids. I reckon I could deal with just about anything if I had time to put some shoes on. The rest of me could be naked, but I'd hate to have to try to deal with an intruder while in my bare feet!


----------



## Guest105 (3 Nov 2011)

Brian Cowen


----------



## Leper (4 Nov 2011)

. . . wearing a tag with my name on it on my chest.


----------



## Firefly (4 Nov 2011)

Complainer said:


> Those bloody potholes, eh?
> 
> I worry about somebody getting into the house at night and coming between me and the kids. I reckon I could deal with just about anything if I had time to put some shoes on. The rest of me could be naked, but I'd hate to have to try to deal with an intruder while in my bare feet!



You'd just have to grab the nearest weapon you could find


----------



## Purple (4 Nov 2011)

Firefly said:


> You'd just have to grab the nearest weapon you could find


That’s my plan but I haven’t told her about it yet


----------



## Firefly (4 Nov 2011)

Purple said:


> That’s my plan but I haven’t told her about it yet



What's that they say about men with big cars?


----------



## Purple (4 Nov 2011)

Firefly said:


> What's that they say about men with big cars?



I was talking about my wife... and stop looking in through my bathroom window. I though all that had stopped.


----------



## Firefly (4 Nov 2011)

Purple said:


> I was talking about my wife... and stop looking in through my bathroom window. I though all that had stopped.



It's just too hard to resist


----------



## MrMan (4 Nov 2011)

Firefly said:


> It's just too hard to resist



could this one be innuendo of the day?


----------



## Purple (4 Nov 2011)

MrMan said:


> could this one be innuendo of the day?



Are you saying it will be hard to beat?


----------



## MrMan (4 Nov 2011)

Well now we have some stiff competition


----------



## Betsy Og (4 Nov 2011)

Wooden like to predict the outcome.......


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Nov 2011)




----------



## ninsaga (4 Nov 2011)

The though of more Dubs coming down to Cork


----------



## notagardener (4 Nov 2011)

ninsaga said:


> The though of more Dubs coming down to Cork


 
The chip on ninsaga's shoulder getting bigger


----------



## Ceist Beag (4 Nov 2011)

Purple said:


> Are you saying it will be hard to beat?



you'd certainly hope that Mrs Purple will top the poll anyway .....


----------



## JP1234 (6 Nov 2011)

Road bridges. Hate either walking or driving them. I have an irrational fear they are going to collapse under me.

Monkeys/Baboons/Chimpanzees etc, can't even look at them on TV.

Being late....for anything, ever, if I am not 10 minutes early I start to panic.


----------



## AgathaC (6 Nov 2011)

Dangerous and careless driving. I particularly hate to see drivers with hand held mobile phones.


----------



## onq (6 Nov 2011)

The current government.


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Nov 2011)

Water ie. rivers, lakes, swimming pools, the sea. As for driving along the quay, not a chance.


----------



## Purple (7 Nov 2011)

Black Sheep said:


> Water ie. rivers, lakes, swimming pools, the sea. As for driving along the quay, not a chance.



Waht about baths and showers?


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Nov 2011)

What frightens the life out of me?

The thought of  quitting the *Law and Order - Special Victims Unit* series!  

I don't think life would be worth living anymore..........


----------



## Guest105 (9 Nov 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> What frightens the life out of me?
> 
> The thought of  quitting the Law and Order - Special Victims Unit series!
> 
> I don't think life would be worth living anymore..........


 
Who the heck is she? and what is the Law and order - Special Victims Unit series?


----------



## Lex Foutish (9 Nov 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> What frightens the life out of me?
> 
> The thought of  quitting *the Law and Order - Special Victims Unit* series!
> 
> I don't think life would be worth living anymore..........


 


cashier said:


> *Who the heck is she?* and what is the Law and order - Special Victims Unit series?


 


Daughter of Mickey Hargitay and Jayne Mansfield. Highest paid tv actress in America........

(One less potential rival to worry about and one less Christmas card to send this year!)


----------



## Complainer (9 Nov 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> What frightens the life out of me?
> 
> The thought of  quitting the *Law and Order - Special Victims Unit* series!
> 
> I don't think life would be worth living anymore..........



Christopher Meloni has already gone. It's jumped the shark


----------



## Firefly (10 Nov 2011)

Complainer said:


> Christopher Meloni has already gone. It's jumped the shark



Never heard of that term before, thanks.


----------



## The_Banker (10 Nov 2011)

Spiders... I hate um.. hate um with a vengence. If I ever see a spider he will be stomped on until he is dead. Stone dead. 

I have had two recurring dreams all my life.. one nice... the other has spiders walking all over my face, biting me and laying eggs in me. Getting the willies here now even typing this.


----------



## Lex Foutish (10 Nov 2011)

The_Banker said:


> Spiders... I hate um.. hate um with a vengence. If I ever see a spider he will be stomped on until he is dead. Stone dead.
> 
> I have had two recurring dreams all my life.. one nice... the other has spiders walking all over my face, biting me and laying eggs in me. Getting the willies here now even typing this.


 
Slightly different to the dreams I have about Mariska....


----------



## Complainer (10 Nov 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Slightly different to the dreams I have about Mariska....



Something more like this, I guess?

[Not Safe For Work] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZCUBTUBCKY


----------



## Firefly (10 Nov 2011)

lex foutish said:


> slightly different to the dreams i have about mariska....



lmao!!!


----------

